# So many rubber sheets vendors,which do you recommend?



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=rubber++sheet&_sacat=0&_trksid=p3286.m270.l1313&_odkw=rubber++band+sheet&_osacat=0
So many rubber sheets vendors,which do you recommend?
And what are you criteria of choosing the rubber sheets for slingshot?


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

would benefit all shooters if find the powerful and cheap one


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

Joerg uses rubber from hygenic and says it is the best to buy really but dont buy direct as you will have to buy alot of it buy it off ebay search thera tube or thera band and it should be there also is a link of how power full each band is gold is the strogest and begie the weakest thier all in order good luck with your buy


----------



## TruckeeLocal (Dec 23, 2009)

HPMS.com


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

I was buying mine from Small Parts, Inc., through Amazon.com, but they have been out of stock on the usable thicknesses for some time now. As for what to look for, I use pure latex sheet (never tried any synthetics) between .030 and .050 thick. "Gum" rubber at 1/16" thickness is also commonly used by many.


----------

